# Could KG be on the Cats



## Mith (Jul 2, 2003)

Would this be possible if they get him in the fre agency. KG is going to be a free agent next year, and i think it would be pretty cool if the bobcats could get a star and a major role player right off the back.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

there is no possibilty that the cats will get him its the same as the nuggets getting him...he wants to go to a team that will win the 1st yr. he joins....and the cats wont win the Title the 1st year.....


----------



## Mith (Jul 2, 2003)

Yea but more i mean could they sign him?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Of course they COULD sign him. any team could sign anyone when it really came down to it (go over the cap, players take less money to play on a team, etc.). But its not going to happen.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mith</b>!
> Would this be possible if they get him in the fre agency. KG is going to be a free agent next year, and i think it would be pretty cool if the bobcats could get a star and a major role player right off the back.


if kg does sign with the team what are the other choices bobcats might go after ?? maybe t mac ??


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he wont sign because growing up there he had legal problems


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah they won't get him through free agency. He has played his whole career with no talent surrounding him, and finally this year he is getting some support. After this year he isn't going to leave for another team where he'd be the only good player. The only way the Cats get KG is if the NBA decides to give the T'Wolves an additional punishment for the illegal Joe Smith contract and doesn't let them protect anyone in the expansion draft.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

no hes a spur prob


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i wish but we dont have any cap room next year and with the little we do will have to resign ginobili. i doubt garnett would wanna be the 2nd option to duncan. but think if it did happen the two best players on the same team


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

No he won't :no: 

Tell me one good reason he would go from an All-Star team in the Wolves (Cassell, Sprewell, Scszerbiak, Garnett, Olowokandi) to an expansion club in the Bobcats?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

if the wolves couldnt protect anyone from the draft, i think the bobcats would draft all the wolves starting lineup and the next best players in the draft


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

STOP DREAMING, HE WILL NOT COME TO AN EXPANSION TEAM :no:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> if the wolves couldnt protect anyone from the draft, i think the bobcats would draft all the wolves starting lineup and the next best players in the draft


what is this garbage!??!! hahah stern is so upset about the Joe SMith fiasco, he tells the wolves, "sorry you cant protect nobody in the expansion draft" bahahha that'd be funny. If any NBA team couldnt protect anybody the bobcats would be sure to take their starting lineup, except the knicks of course.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

It's highly unlikely that the Bobcats would be able to land Garnett. Besides the fact that Minnesota can offer much more money than we can, the Bobcats have to operate under a 2/3 cap for the first season, meaning our salary cap will be about $30Million. Here is the breakdown of how our roster would possibly play out.

Say our players have an averaged salary of $2 Million, and we take 12 guys...Thats $24Million already. Then, we have to sign the #4 overall pick for $2Million, and our second-round pick for $0.5Million. That means that before we even hit the free agent market, even if some of the players we select in the expansion draft are free agents, we would have $26.5 Million comitted, leaving us $8.5Million...That's not enough to sign a big-time free agent. However, say we two guys we select in the expansion draft are free agents. That clears up an extra $4Million, leaving us with $12.5Million...Thats just enough to sign an all-star, but not a superstar. A guy in that catagorey who might be interested in leading a team is Antoine Walker, who has been brought up in trade rumors all season. Walker would have a chance to earn a maximum deal in Charlotte, as well as lead a team...Something that he has never done.

All-in-all, it makes for interesting tought.


----------



## Pantherbert (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, the truth of the matter is that no matter who the Bobcats pick up this team is gonna be terrible for a while. That said I can see positives for you guys


1)You're in the East
2)You're NOT in Canada


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherbert</b>!
> Well, the truth of the matter is that no matter who the Bobcats pick up this team is gonna be terrible for a while. That said I can see positives for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessairly terrible...Just nothing remarkable. I see no reason why we can't be better than at least one other Eastern Conference team in our first season. Also, yes, those are both great situations to be in.


----------

